# get_user_pages



## luo (Oct 10, 2011)

As we know, the get_user_pages() function is a Linux kernel API. Does FreeBSD have such a kernel API or a similar one?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2011)

luo said:
			
		

> As we know, the get_user_pages() function is a Linux kernel API.


Err.. No, we don't know.


> Does FreeBSD have such a kernel API or a similar one?


I don't even know what it does.


----------



## luo (Oct 14, 2011)

vslock() and bus_dmamap_load_uio() can finish the function of get_user_pages().


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2011)

luo said:
			
		

> vslock() and bus_dmamap_load_uio() can finish the function of get_user_pages().



That still doesn't quite explain what the API does. Can you explain it's function or give some examples?


----------



## luo (Oct 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That still doesn't quite explain what the API does. Can you explain it's function or give some examples?



pin user pages in memory: 
http://www.kernel.org/doc/htmldocs/kernel-api/API-get-user-pages.html


----------

